# Hilfe bei if Abfrage



## firestone (17. Apr 2015)

Guten Morgen Zusammen ,
ich habe eine Javascript Frage . Ich habe mir ein testscript geschrieben das wie folgt aussieht



```
function tabClick(body,evt){
		
		alert(evt.target.id);
		var target = evt.target;
		var tagName = target.tagName;
		var id = target.id;
		if ( id == "test" && tagName == "DIV"){
			
			//tu etwas
		}else{
			//tu etwas
		}
		
	}
```

Nun bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung die wie folgt aussieht 

Error Parsing /pages/template.xhtml: Error Traced[line: 17] Der Entitätenname muss unmittelbar nach dem '&' im Entitätenverweis folgen.

Wenn ich bei der if Anweisung nur if ( id == "test"){ oder if (tagName == "DIV"){ verwende gibt es keinen Fehler aber zusammen schon was mache ich falsch 

Wer kann mir helfen 
Lg Fireli


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Apr 2015)

Moin,

ich denke mal, dass die Hochkommata rausmüssen
JavaScript/Operatoren/Logische Operatoren â€“ SELFHTML-Wiki

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thallius (17. Apr 2015)

Ich würde das mal Klammern


```
if (( id == "test") && (tagName == "DIV")){
```

Gruß

Claus


----------

